# Stärke FPS-Drops mit Ryzen 7 2700X



## RatteRalf (2. November 2018)

*Stärke FPS-Drops mit Ryzen 7 2700X*

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem.

Ich habe habe in diversen Spielen starke fps drops die sporadisch nach einiger Zeit auftreten, die Spiele laufen konstant mit hohen fps und dropen manchmal nach 10 Minuten oder nach mehreren Stunden von 120fps auf 30 fps und laufen dann permanent sehr rucklig mit 30-40fps, erst ein neustart behebt die Bildrate wieder. 
Das System läuft ohne große Übertaktung, lediglich der RAM ist per docp Profil auf 3200mhz gestellt und die Graka leicht mit msi afterburner übertaktet, die CPU läuft mit 3,9ghz allcore.
Die Temperaturen von gpu und CPU sind im grünen Bereich und takten sich auch nicht runter. 
Könnt ihr mir irgendwelche Tipps geben, wäre euch sehr dankbar 

Mein System :
Sharkoon TG5 RGB
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X (8x 3.7GHz / 4.3GHz Turbo)
Alpenfoehn Brocken 3
ASUS TUF X470-Plus Gaming
16GB DDR4 (2x8GB) G.Skill DDR4 3200MHz TridentZ RGB
250GB Crucial MX500 M.2 SATA-SSD (L 560MB/s ; S 510MB/s)
2000GB SATA 6GB/s 7200rpm
11GB Palit GTX1080Ti Super Jetstream
500W BeQuiet Straight Power 10-CM


----------



## HisN (2. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*

Mach uns nen Screenshot mit After-Burner OSD, in dem wir den Takt von Graka und CPU, die RAM-Füllung von Graka und CPU und die Temperaturen von Graka und CPU sehen, in dem Moment wo es auf 30 FPD droppt, bzw. scheint das ja kein Moment zu sein, Du hast also Zeit dafür^^


----------



## Schleifer (2. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*

hätte stark auf Temperatur getippt, zumal das Problem immer erst nach einiger Zeit auftritt und nach einem Neustart (ohne Volllast) behoben zu sein scheint. Aber Temperaturen sinds ja nicht sagst du.

Verschieb das Topic selbst (wenn möglich) mal in den Bereich "Komplette-Rechner: Praxisprobleme", oder bitte einen Moderator. Hier in "Sonstige Hardware" wirds nur von wenigen gefunden.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (2. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*

Spiele auf der HDD installiert?


----------



## DaveManCB (2. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*

vielleicht liegt es auch am XMP Profil vom RAM?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*

Nenne mal bitte das Spiel oder tritt das bei allen auf?


----------



## RatteRalf (2. November 2018)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Nenne mal bitte das Spiel oder tritt das bei allen auf?



Am häufigsten bei call of Duty black ops 4, aber auch bei Spielen wie csgo oder Battlefield 1



HisN schrieb:


> Mach uns nen Screenshot mit After-Burner OSD, in dem wir den Takt von Graka und CPU, die RAM-Füllung von Graka und CPU und die Temperaturen von Graka und CPU sehen, in dem Moment wo es auf 30 FPD droppt, bzw. scheint das ja kein Moment zu sein, Du hast also Zeit dafür^^



Werde ich machen.



HisN schrieb:


> Mach uns nen Screenshot mit After-Burner OSD, in dem wir den Takt von Graka und CPU, die RAM-Füllung von Graka und CPU und die Temperaturen von Graka und CPU sehen, in dem Moment wo es auf 30 FPD droppt, bzw. scheint das ja kein Moment zu sein, Du hast also Zeit dafür^^



Mache ich.



DaveManCB schrieb:


> vielleicht liegt es auch am XMP Profil vom RAM?



Hab es auch mit den Standard 2133mhz getestet.



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Spiele auf der HDD installiert?



Ja sind sie.


----------



## Tolotos66 (2. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*

@RatteRalf: die Spiele, die Du genannt hast, sind ja eigentlich MP-Games. Passiert das denn nur wenn Du im MP zockst? Wenn ja, wie sieht denn Dein Ping aus?
Gruß T.


----------



## RatteRalf (2. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> @RatteRalf: die Spiele, die Du genannt hast, sind ja eigentlich MP-Games. Passiert das denn nur wenn Du im MP zockst? Wenn ja, wie sieht denn Dein Ping aus?
> Gruß T.



Mein ping ist immer gleich hoch, die fps droppt auch im singleplayer in bf1.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*

Da ich quasi das identische Setup habe, wundere ich mich. Aber irgendwie liest es sich nach zu heiß, ob nun CPU oder GPU ist die Frage. Beim Brocken dürfte das aber nicht passieren. Auch die Palit sollte nicht zu heiß werden. Den Brocken auch richtig montiert und WLP unter gemacht? Naja, versuche mal über OSD den Takt aller Sachen im Auge zu behalten inklusive Temp. Dann werden wir sicherlich schlauer.


----------



## RatteRalf (2. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Da ich quasi das identische Setup habe, wundere ich mich. Aber irgendwie liest es sich nach zu heiß, ob nun CPU oder GPU ist die Frage. Beim Brocken dürfte das aber nicht passieren. Auch die Palit sollte nicht zu heiß werden. Den Brocken auch richtig montiert und WLP unter gemacht? Naja, versuche mal über OSD den Takt aller Sachen im Auge zu behalten inklusive Temp. Dann werden wir sicherlich schlauer.



Momentan läuft alles normal, in black ops 4 geht die gpu nicht über 55grad und die CPU schwankt zwischen 61-65. Sind doch relativ normale Werte oder?


----------



## Tolotos66 (2. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*

Oder es sind Drops durch die HDD Ich habe schon lange kein Game mehr auf einer HDD. Nur noch auf SSD.
Irgendwelche Energiesparmodi aktiviert?
Gruß T.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*

ist die Festplattenindizierung ausgeschaltet (Eigenschaften der Partition - Zulassen, dass ... -Häkchen raus)?


----------



## DKK007 (2. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*

Die HDD würde aber nicht erklärten, warum die Framerate erst nach einiger Zeit einbricht und niedrig bleibt.
Schließlich muss das Spiel beim Start am meisten laden.

Nachladeruckler sind eher kurze Framedrops.


----------



## GEChun (2. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die HDD würde aber nicht erklärten, warum die Framerate erst nach einiger Zeit einbricht und niedrig bleibt.
> Schließlich muss das Spiel beim Start am meisten laden.
> 
> Nachladeruckler sind eher kurze Framedrops.



Naja, vielleicht hängt sie ja am maximum. 
Ne gute HDD kann ja auch viele Laderuckler über den Cache ausgleichen.

Interessant wäre wie lange es wirklich dauert bis es anfängt!


----------



## RatteRalf (2. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*



GEChun schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht hängt sie ja am maximum.
> Ne gute HDD kann ja auch viele Laderuckler über den Cache ausgleichen.
> 
> Interessant wäre wie lange es wirklich dauert bis es anfängt!



Diesmal hat es eine gute Stunde gedauert bis es angefangen hat, das spiel lief im schnitt mit 140 fps und fällt plötzlich permanent auf 40-60 ab und fühlt sich total schwammig und ruckelig an. die werte ausm afterburner osd haben sich übrigens nicht verändert.


----------



## HisN (2. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*

Was sind die 12 und die 54% im OSD bei der Graka-Zeile? Sind das die gleichen Werte wie bei 120 FPS?


----------



## RatteRalf (2. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*

Das müsste die speicherauslastung und Auslagerungsdatei auslastung sein


----------



## HisN (2. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*

Biste Dir da sicher? Warum sind die in der Zeile der Graka?


----------



## RatteRalf (2. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*

Ich schaue nacher lieber nochmal genauer.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*

Einzige was du probieren könntest, wäre die RAM-Riegel mal Single laufen zu lassen, also nur einen oder auf den anderen Bänken die zu installieren. Ansonsten sehen die Temps erstmal okay aus, würde ich sagen. Die TI sollte sich bei BO4 langweilen, das macht ja meine non-TI schon etwas.


----------



## RatteRalf (2. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*

Würde es denn nen Unterschied machen die 2 anderen RAMplätze zu benutzen? Kenne mich da leider gar nicht aus.


----------



## Darkearth27 (2. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*

Also bei 2 Speichersticks kommen beide in die grauen Slots . (bei ASUS -> A2 und B2)

Wenn du dann im Bios bist schau mal nach ob bei dir im Menü -> Erweitert -> AMD CBS (wie auf dem Screenshot zu sehen) bei Memory Interleaving ein anderer Wert als Auto drin steht. 
Wenn ja, stell den auf Auto und den Wert bei Opcache auf Enable. Also genau so, wie es auf dem Screenshot zu sehen ist.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*



RatteRalf schrieb:


> Würde es denn nen Unterschied machen die 2 anderen RAMplätze zu benutzen? Kenne mich da leider gar nicht aus.



Für mich wars nur um zu identifizieren, ob möglicherweise der RAM im Arsch ist.

@Dark
Was bewirken diese Einstellungen?


----------



## Darkearth27 (2. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*

Das Memory Interleaving ist das "swapping" vom Ram (auslagern der Daten in der Auslagerungsdatei), bei Dual Ranked wäre es sinnvoll es auf "Bank" zu stellen, bei Single Ranked auf Channel.
Aber da es manchmal zu Problemen kommt, kann es dabei zu aussetzern kommen die das swapping komplett verhindern und so der RAM einfach vollläuft und dann irgendwann sogar zum Absturz kommt.

Das "Opcache Enabled" ist fürs zwischenlagern der Daten zwischen beiden CCX Modulen verantwortlich, wenn da Daten hin und her geschoben werden (zwischen den Modulen) kann der Cache es direkt weiterleiten ohne es neu einlesen zu müssen, (vereinfacht ausgedrückt) das wiederum führt zu besserer Leistung bzw kann dazu führen.


----------



## RatteRalf (2. November 2018)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Für mich wars nur um zu identifizieren, ob möglicherweise der RAM im Arsch ist.




Werde es morgen mal direkt testen, danke.



Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Also bei 2 Speichersticks kommen beide in die grauen Slots . (bei ASUS -> A2 und B2)
> 
> Wenn du dann im Bios bist schau mal nach ob bei dir im Menü -> Erweitert -> AMD CBS (wie auf dem Screenshot zu sehen) bei Memory Interleaving ein anderer Wert als Auto drin steht.
> Wenn ja, stell den auf Auto und den Wert bei Opcache auf Enable. Also genau so, wie es auf dem Screenshot zu sehen ist.



Schaue ich morgen mal direkt nach.



HisN schrieb:


> Biste Dir da sicher? Warum sind die in der Zeile der Graka?



Habe da etwas verwechselt, die zwei Prozentangaben waren das powerlimit und spannungslimit.


----------



## HisN (3. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*

Spannungslimit 12% oder Powerlimit 12%


----------



## RatteRalf (3. November 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Spannungslimit 12% oder Powerlimit 12%



Spannungslimit



HisN schrieb:


> Spannungslimit 12% oder Powerlimit 12%



Spannungslimit.

Komischerweise fangen die Probleme immer an wenn die gpu zu 98 Prozent ausgelastet ist, könnte es ein Fehler der Graka sein? Bei Spielen wie call of duty oder csgo dürfte sie doch nicht die ganze Zeit bei 99% laufen oder?


----------



## HisN (3. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*

Wenn Du CSGO in 8K zockst, dann läuft die Karte auch da dauerhaft bei 99% wenn Deine CPU ausreichend stark ist.
Du hast das in der Regel in der Hand 

Spannungslimit 12% ... man lasse sich das auf der Zunge zergehen, und hinterfrage diesen Wert. Was steht da wenn Du 120 FPS hast?


----------



## RatteRalf (3. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*



HisN schrieb:


> Wenn Du CSGO in 8K zockst, dann läuft die Karte auch da dauerhaft bei 99% wenn Deine CPU ausreichend stark ist.
> Du hast das in der Regel in der Hand
> 
> Spannungslimit 12% ... man lasse sich das auf der Zunge zergehen, und hinterfrage diesen Wert. Was steht da wenn Du 120 FPS hast?



Nein doch nicht das spannungslimit, da wird mir kein Wert angezeigt im OSD sondern einfach nur das Wort voltage, sorry. Die 12% stehen für FB Nutzung, leider keine Ahnung was das ist.


----------



## RatteRalf (3. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Einzige was du probieren könntest, wäre die RAM-Riegel mal Single laufen zu lassen, also nur einen oder auf den anderen Bänken die zu installieren. Ansonsten sehen die Temps erstmal okay aus, würde ich sagen. Die TI sollte sich bei BO4 langweilen, das macht ja meine non-TI schon etwas.



Auf den schwarzen Steckplätze bootet der PC nicht mehr und wenn ich jeweils nur einen verwende tritt das Problem leider auch auf


----------



## HisN (3. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*



RatteRalf schrieb:


> Nein doch nicht das spannungslimit, da wird mir kein Wert angezeigt im OSD sondern einfach nur das Wort voltage, sorry. Die 12% stehen für FB Nutzung, leider keine Ahnung was das ist.



Dann schalte es doch ab^^
Das ist die Menge an Daten die über die PCIe-Schnittstelle wandern.


----------



## RatteRalf (5. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*

Noch jemand eine Idee was ich ausprobieren könnte? Das Problem besteht weiterhin...


----------



## Darkearth27 (6. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS-Drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*

Was für einen Monitor benutzt du eigentlich?
Vsync und Framelimiter sind auch aus im Treiber?

Habe da letztens erst etwas gelesen, dass es bei Vega karten manchmal bei aktivem FreeSync zu genau solchen problemen führen kann, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das auch für G-Sync gilt. 
Eventuell doch nochmal *alles* mit DDU deinstallieren und einen alten Treiber installieren und schauen ob es besser wird.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. November 2018)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*



RatteRalf schrieb:


> Noch jemand eine Idee was ich ausprobieren könnte? Das Problem besteht weiterhin...



Spiel auf eine SSD verschieben. Wir reden hier immerhin von einem aktuellen Call Of Duty. Die aktuellen mögen es eher nicht, wenn Daten von der Hdd geladen werden müssen. Z.b Titanfall 2 läuft auf meiner hdd gar nicht, weshalb ich keine Spiele mehr auf der hdd habe.


----------



## Dennis50300 (8. August 2019)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*



Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Das Memory Interleaving ist das "swapping" vom Ram (auslagern der Daten in der Auslagerungsdatei), bei Dual Ranked wäre es sinnvoll es auf "Bank" zu stellen, bei Single Ranked auf Channel.
> Aber da es manchmal zu Problemen kommt, kann es dabei zu aussetzern kommen die das swapping komplett verhindern und so der RAM einfach vollläuft und dann irgendwann sogar zum Absturz kommt.
> 
> Das "Opcache Enabled" ist fürs zwischenlagern der Daten zwischen beiden CCX Modulen verantwortlich, wenn da Daten hin und her geschoben werden (zwischen den Modulen) kann der Cache es direkt weiterleiten ohne es neu einlesen zu müssen, (vereinfacht ausgedrückt) das wiederum führt zu besserer Leistung bzw kann dazu führen.



Irgendwie bist du da auf dem Holzweg, wie kommst du darauf das das Bios in irgendeiner Form mit der Speicherverwaltung des Betriebsystems zu tun hat bitte ? 
Betriebsystem lagert aus wenn der RAM voll ist aber noch etwas gebraucht wird, das war und ist und bleibt der Vorteil von virtuellem RAM der grösser ist als der physikalisch vorhandene im System.
Was das Interleaving angeht, also Channel Interleaving schaltet man besser ab, wenn man kann, war jedenfalls bei meiner Sandy Bridge bislang so, das das Performance kostete.

Was den Opcache "-Control" angeht mag das theoretisch was bringen, praktisch bist du in Cinebench beispielsweise mit Aktivierung sogar langsamer, praktisch und in sonstigen Benchmarks konnte ich jedenfalls dann aber auch keinen nennenswerten Performanceunterschied feststellen.
Cinebench hat halt einige Punkt weniger mit Aktiviertem Opcache-Control, aber nicht der Rede Wert.

@RatteRalf:
Ich nehme mal an das Problem besteht immernoch ja ?
Das typische abklopfen, ... Bios auf dem Stand der Dinge ?
OC komplett mal rausnehmen, anstelle Afterburner vielleicht mal das OSD von Steam z.B. nutzen, komplett @Stock das System.

Treiber.... Windows 10 ?
Sind die SATA-Treiber vernünftig installiert ? (ja dummerweise muss man das selber machen und bei meinem MSI B450-A Pro ist das auch bisserle blöde, weil man Windows 7 Treiber laden/entpacken muss und das halt im Geräte-Manager von Hand machen muss..., erinnert mich bei AMD in vergangenen Tagen an den SMBUS-Treiber den man damals immer händisch dort installieren musste, warum die nun SMBUS gebacken bekommen und SATA nicht... und so krumm das man auf Win10, 7-Treiber organisieren/installieren muss.... öhm ja, kompetenterweise muss man sagen in der IT, 10 ist 8 und 8 ist 7... b.z.w. alles immernoch NT... , also keine Gedanken darüber machen negativerweise das man Win7-Treiber verwenden muss, geht auch auf Windows 8 mit den 7er Treibern... "wufuc" *hust* ) (wufuc=https://github.com/zeffy/wufuc)

Mein 2600X läuft auch auf 3,9ghz, coolnquiet ausschalten, global c-state control an, Turbo b.z.w. Coreboost abschalten, den regulären maximaltakt auf 3,9 halt, Undervolting dann am Besten per fest angegebener Spannung.
Ja runtertakten lassen ist sinnfrei, die Funktion der CPU an sich ist effizient, das Runtertakten bringt da rein garnix ausser Ärger, es gibt nunmal nur IDLE, also Umschalter die nicht schalten oder eben LAST wo die Umschalter dann schalten, je nach Last.
Ich spare mit Undervolting im IDLE ca. 10 Watt und auf Volldampf so 40 bis 60 Watt am Messgerät an dem was die Kiste aus der Buchse zieht ^^

Ausserdem Tipp, wenn FPS-Limit, dann über den MSI Afterburner wenn es die Spielenginge selbst nicht hergibt, bei meinem Freesync Monitor per GSync-compatible bedeutet das (30 bis 75Hz), dann FPS-Limit über RTSS auf 74 FPS.
Ohne einem sinnvoll gesetztem FPS-Limit wird man immer spürbare Drops haben, das nervt hauptsächlich an der Frametime die schwankt, das beeinflusst man eben gut mit dem FPS-Limit, wer meint er brauche mehr als 74/75 FPS ist ohnehin selbst Schuld, das ist Stromverschwendung nichts weiter.

Hier mal meine Notizen vom Testen und Messen dazu, das VSync genausoviel aus der Buchse zieht obwohl es ja die FPS limitiert, wie ohne und ohne FPS-Limit ist schon aberwitzig, als wenn er doch mehr rechnet (schaltet) und einfach wegwirft, sinnfreierweise.

LLC 6, 3900 MHZ
NB/SOC 1.1000V
CPU VCore 1.2250V

IDLE ~70 Watt
LAST PRIME95 ~180 Watt
LAST PRIME95+Fire Strike ~ 307 Watt
LAST Shadow of the Tomb Raider DX12 ohne fps limit 238 Watt
LAST Shadow of the Tomb Raider DX12 mit 74 FPS limit 230 Watt
LAST Shadow of the Tomb Raider DX12 Menü 88fps 200 Watt
LAST Shadow of the Tomb Raider DX12 Menü mit 74 FPS limit 191 Watt
LAST Tomb Raider ohne fps limit 207 Watt
LAST Tomb Raider mit 74 FPS limit 200 Watt
LAST Tomb Raider Menü ohne fps limit 211 Watt
LAST Tomb Raider Menü mit 74 FPS limit 168 Watt
LAST GRID 2 Menü mit fps limit 75 FPS vsync 196 Watt 1FPS/Watt=2,614
LAST GRID 2 Menü mit fps limit 74 FPS (nvidia profile inspector) 193 Watt 1FPS/Watt=2,61
LAST GRID 2 Menü mit fps limit 74 FPS 168 Watt 1FPS/Watt=2,28
LAST GRID 2 Menü mit fps limit 99 FPS 192 Watt 1FPS/Watt=1,94
LAST GRID 2 Menü mit fps limit 136 FPS 211 Watt 1FPS/Watt=1,55
LAST GRID 2 Menü ohne fps limit 198 fps 221 Watt 1FPS/Watt=1,12

GZDoom FPS LIMIT über ini-datei
200 FPS Vulkan 115 Watt 1FPS=0,58
74  FPS Vulkan 107 Watt 1FPS=1,45

GZDoom FPS LIMIT über ini-Datei
200 FPS OpenGL 116 Watt 1FPS/Watt=0,58‬
74  FPS OpenGL 106 Watt 1FPS/Watt=1,43

nur C-State Control
---------------------------------------

LLC Auto, Auto MHZ, PBO und Core Boost
NB/SOC 1.1000V
CPU VCore Auto

IDLE ~80 Watt
LAST PRIME95 ~214 Watt (3,9ghz, alle 6 Kerne)

C-State Control, Cool'n'Quiet
----------------------------
LLC Auto, Auto MHZ, PBO und Core Boost aus, Cool'n'Quiet
NB/SOC 1.1000V
CPU VCore Auto

IDLE ~80 Watt
LAST PRIME95 ~155 Watt (3,6ghz, alle 6 Kerne)

---------------------------------------------------
LLC 6, 4000 MHZ
NB/SOC 1.1000V
CPU VCore 1.2875V

IDLE ~70 Watt
LAST PRIME95 201W
LAST PRIME95+Fire Strike ~ 325 Watt (Prime95 nicht stabil, stürzt hinter Fire Strike komplett ab)

nur C-State Control

Gruss Dennis

Meine grosse Allroundkiste,Dennis TecheXperience,Dennis Gaming Channel,Dennis, HiFi Experience


----------



## Dennis50300 (8. August 2019)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Spiel auf eine SSD verschieben. Wir reden hier immerhin von einem aktuellen Call Of Duty. Die aktuellen mögen es eher nicht, wenn Daten von der Hdd geladen werden müssen. Z.b Titanfall 2 läuft auf meiner hdd gar nicht, weshalb ich keine Spiele mehr auf der hdd habe.



Wenn man keine dumme Bastellei am System gemacht hat wie Superfetch/SysMain abzuschalten etc. ist das Quatsch, ein automatisches Spielstand speichern in ETS2 wird dir eher auffallen und ja auch auf SSD 

Was im übrigen das XMP-Profil angeht.... am besten stellt man wie eh und je selbst den RAM von Hand im Bios ein, modernerweise kann man die SPD und XMP im Bios/(U)EFI auslesen und entsprechend die Menüs switchen um das fix und auch richtig zu machen, ist ne super Sache find ich.
RAM schliesse ich persönlich aber als Übeltäter mal aus, wenn der RAM instabil ist, hat man meistens Bluescreens, mal eher mal später wenn die Latenzen nicht passen oder er vielleicht sogar einen Defekt hat.

Meine grosse Allroundkiste,Dennis TecheXperience,Dennis Gaming Channel,Dennis, HiFi Experience


----------



## Dennis50300 (8. August 2019)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*

Da geht man besser direkt an den Dienst 

"Windows Search"

auch dazu mal ne Liste von mir was man so rauswerfen kann, standards mit in den Notizen in den "(****)"

Benachrichtigungsdienst für Systemereignisse (automatisch), deaktiviert
Diagnoserichtliniendienst (automatisch), deaktiviert
Datennutzung (automatisch), deaktiviert
Dienst für Bildschirmtastatur und Schreibbereich (manuell), deaktiviert
IP-Hilfsdienst (automatisch), deaktiviert
Plattformdienst für verbundene Geräte (automatisch, verzögerter Start), deaktiviert
Richtliniendienst anzeigen (automatisch, verzögerter Start), deaktiviert
Programmkompatibilitäts-Assistent-Dienst (manuell), deaktiviert
Windows Search (automatisch, verzögerter start), deaktiviert
Druckwarteschlange (automatisch), deaktiviert
Designs (automatisch) , deaktiviert
Eingabegerätedienst (manuell), deaktiviert
Gerätezuordnungsdienst (manuell), deaktiviert
Windows-Pushbenachrichtigungssystemdienst (automatisch), deaktiviert
Netzwerkverbindungsbroker (manuell), deaktiviert
Netzwerkkonnektivitäts-Assistent (manuell), deaktiviert
Web Account Manager (manuell), deaktiviert (Einstellungen, Zwischenablage, Aktivitätaverlauf, Einstellungen schmiert ab) (ich nutze lokales Konto, brauche also kein Cloudzeug)
Xbox Live Authentifizierungs-Manager (Manuell), deaktiviert
Xbox Live-Netzwerkservice (manuell), deaktiviert
Windows-Bilderfassung (WIA) (automatisch), deaktiviert
Windows-Dienst für Schriftartencache (automatisch), deaktiviert
Shellhardwareerkennung (automatisch), deaktiviert
Windows-Insider-Dienst (manuell), deaktiviert

Geht mit Autoruns (Microsoft Sysinternals Suite)
BcastDVRUserService
Übermittlungsoptimierung (DoSvc)
WpnUserService
CDPSvc
CDPUserSvc
OneSyncSvc
Clientlizenzdienst (ClipSVC)


Meine grosse Allroundkiste,Dennis TecheXperience,Dennis Gaming Channel,Dennis, HiFi Experience


----------



## Dennis50300 (8. August 2019)

*AW: Stärke FPS drops mit Ryzen 7 2700x*



RatteRalf schrieb:


> Diesmal hat es eine gute Stunde gedauert bis es angefangen hat, das spiel lief im schnitt mit 140 fps und fällt plötzlich permanent auf 40-60 ab und fühlt sich total schwammig und ruckelig an. die werte ausm afterburner osd haben sich übrigens nicht verändert.



Das sieht mir nach nem GPU-Limit aus, was eben nicht immer vorhanden ist im Spiel, deswegen konfiguriert man sich ja auch eigentlich Luft die man sich zusätzlich mit einem FPS-Limit dann halt macht, Frametime stabilisieren halt.

hehe, schön ne Leiche ausgegraben... nuja...
Irgendwem wird es helfen.

Meine grosse Allroundkiste,Dennis TecheXperience,Dennis Gaming Channel,Dennis, HiFi Experience


----------

